
UFC files trademark for 'UFSEA' following satirical suggestion from John Oliver - hhs
https://www.cbssports.com/mma/news/ufc-files-trademark-for-ufsea-following-satirical-suggestion-from-john-oliver/
======
Apocryphon
Thought it was an anti-typosquatting type of maneuver at first.

~~~
gameofcode
Trademarks normally work under a "use it or lose it" policy, so it's slightly
different to avoiding typosquatting like you could with a domain, in that you
actually have to demonstrate usage of it to maintain the registration.

------
Simulacra
I wonder what the international (or national) law would be if UFC did take
over an island somewhere. They could pretty much do whatever they wanted,
unless the jurisdiction interceded.

~~~
jcranmer
I'm not sure there are any islands in existence today that are outside of some
sovereign state's territorial jurisdiction.

~~~
_trampeltier
How about just about to make your own island in international water?

~~~
jcranmer
UNCLOS says that any artificial islands within the exclusive economic zone of
a country are subject to that country. This means in practice that you'd have
to build an island that's not on a continental shelf... good luck with that.

~~~
nexuist
What about a really, really big oil rig?

~~~
CyberDildonics
I don't know if you would even need a big one. There are definitely shipping
container ships that have huge decks that are more than enough space. I think
if you have a decent margin around a helicopter pad you might even be able fit
the octagon, cameras, corners and judges.

------
greatgib
Can they enforce any trademark if it was used before publicly?

~~~
hinkley
You can trademark a lot of stuff, but John Oliver isn't going to challenge
this, except perhaps to make a joke of it.

There's plenty of evidence on Last Week Tonight that he's a generous guy in
general. If he manages to hold onto his money I expect him to become a sort of
comedy-philanthropist a couple gigs from now.

~~~
hhs
Indeed, John Oliver tends to say what charity the comedy piece would go to.

------
tyingq
John should follow up with UFCEE, UFSEE, YOU-FC, etc.

~~~
mrlatinos
The suggestion is related to the naming of Fight Island, not typos.

------
avelis
I guess UFC is worried that someone could file it and do damage to the UFC
brand.

~~~
7thaccount
Or Dana White wanted to get some publicity. I dunno.

I feel for the fighters trying to stay healthy as well as the business which
employs them all.

